
Quantum Computing Explained Simply - utkarshs12
http://www.searchtrack.co/guide/485/quantum-computing-explained-for-beginners---part-1
======
ganonm
This isn't a particularly good introduction to quantum computing. The fact
that we can't scale down transistors into the quantum realm doesn't have much
to do with the real motivation behind making quantum computers. The real
motivation for making a quantum computer is that it allows us to perform
algorithms that exploit the quantum behaviour of qubits.

To give a concrete example of this, there is a basic quantum logic gate called
a Hadamard gate. This takes a qubit in the state |0> and transforms it into a
qubit in the state (|0> \+ |1>)/sqrt(2). The resultant state is what is known
as a superposition state - namely a superposition of both the |0> and |1>
states. You can think of the |0> and |1> states as being analogous to the 0
and 1 states of a traditional bit. What this means is that when the qubit is
measured (read queried) it will return a value of 0 or 1 with equal
probability.

The point I'm making is that this is radically different to traditional
computing and isn't simply just the next step along in 'valve transistor ->
semiconductor -> ?'

~~~
utkarshs12
Hi! I put this guide together and I'm really glad you brought this point up.
When I thought of creating this guide, I wanted to make it really easy for
beginners to graduate level by level up to quantum gates, which inspired me to
instead break the information down in a series.

This Part-1 guide in the series is mean't to educate even complete noobs from
how a basic computer works and how we have reached the limits of making them
any more powerful. While you are accurate when you say Quantum algorithms can
help us exploit the quantum behaviour of qubits, we are particularly
interested and motivated to utilize them because we can exponentially increase
our computing power.

I have another follow-up guide coming that would take the readers a few more
levels up very soon.

~~~
justinpombrio
> we are particularly interested and motivated to utilize [quantum computers]
> because we can exponentially increase our computing power.

On _some_ problems.

Quantum computers are --- to the best of our knowledge --- exponentially
faster at computing some things (e.g. discrete log and factoring),
quadratically faster at others (e.g. NP-complete problems), and no better than
classical computers at others.

(I assume you know this since you're writing an article on quantum computers,
but want to clarify for others.)

~~~
utkarshs12
Well, I kind of knew that people might associate the increment in computing
power with that required in their daily computing needs like watching Youtube
videos for example; for the same reason I made sure to explicitly mention in
the Introduction, that - "it [Quantum Computers] promises tremendous computing
power enough to help us solve some really tough mathematical problems that are
holding back our progress in a number of fields."

------
kfk
If you are doing slides, then I'd strive to avoid scrolling. Either you scroll
or your swipe, but doing both is kind of difficult. But I like the idea of
small contained slides of content and graphs.

~~~
utkarshs12
Thanks for letting me in on your experience. :) We totally believe that when
information around a topic is broken down into bite-sized slide-like chapters
its much less overwhelming to consume than everything dumped on a single page.

We are trying to give the authors an ability to contain the contents of a
single slide within user view. Our editor is freshly released, so hopefully a
future release soon enough would let educators do that and with some
interaction features as well.

~~~
m0nty
Is the slide software available online, e.g. github? I've been looking for
something similar.

~~~
utkarshs12
We built the editing tool for our users who would like to create Searchtrack
guides to break down and express their knowledge. Unfortunately, it's not an
open-source software. You can however request an invite to access it after
signing up.

------
csomar
This was pretty short. But I thought people working on quantum computers were
trying to understand the Wave function, and then see if they can make the Wave
function do the calculations. In the case the world was a simulation, this is
like accessing the computing power of the Simulation Computer of the world.

~~~
gus_massa
It was short because this article doesn't explain quantum computers. A better
title is "Why we can make smaller transistors?" Quantum computers don't use
transistors.

And quantum computers are not about understanding The Wave or hacking the word
simulator. Another commenter post this link, that is a good initial
introduction [http://www.smbc-comics.com/comic/the-talk-3](http://www.smbc-
comics.com/comic/the-talk-3)

(Anyway, to really understand what is quantum mechanics and quantum computers,
you need a lot of algebra. Don't trust explanations without algebra.)

------
hackeraccount
How is that no one has referenced "The Talk"?

[http://www.smbc-comics.com/comic/the-talk-3](http://www.smbc-
comics.com/comic/the-talk-3)

------
vvdcect
Wont't graphene transistors be the way forward? Does anyone have any info on
this?

